# Advice on some alternate finishes



## bensoelberg (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm making a bottle stopper and some napkin rings as gifts for Christmas and would like to use a friction finish.  I'm also planning on making some small hollow forms in the future and would like to use some friction finish that will look nice, but doesn't have to be as durable as CA.  I'm looking at the Hut Crystal Coat or the French Polish from CSUSA.  Would you choose one over the other?  Advantages/disadvantages?  Other opinions?


----------



## ssajn (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't say about the French Polish as I've never used it. I have used Hut Crystal Coat and would never use it again. I seems to have a shelf life of one year and isn't very durable. I've also used Shellawax Friction Polish and liked it. Mylands is also a good finish. I put a sanding sealer on first and the finish seems to last longer. 

I recently tried Wood Turners Finish by General Finishes and think it might be worth checking into. Wood Turners Finish is a water base finish and there is a bit of a learning curve using it. It does not fill the grain but leaves a nice looking finish without the CA plastic looking finish. After I use it for a while I'll post my findings.


----------



## jhprice (Nov 17, 2011)

Try making your own finish.  Simple formula, equal parts of DNA, mineral oil and lawyer.  Put in a small squeeze bottle and apply with a paper towel. Use enough friction to almost burn your fingers.  Apply multiple coats to build up and fill the grain.  Hint, micro mesh the wood up thru 12000 for best results.

John Price
www.pensnbowls.com


----------



## jhprice (Nov 17, 2011)

Stuped Droid spelled.  Should have been laquer, not lawyer.

John Price
www.pensnbowls.com


----------



## islandturner (Nov 17, 2011)

jhprice said:


> Try making your own finish. Simple formula, equal parts of DNA, mineral oil and lawyer.


 
LOL at 'Lawyer'.  It's a good thing this was a mistake.  Adding 'Lawyer' would have made the process take a year longer, and would have ended up costing ten times what the project is worth...!


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 17, 2011)

Finally!!!  Another use for lawyers, besides boat anchors.


----------



## bensoelberg (Nov 18, 2011)

jhprice said:


> Try making your own finish.  Simple formula, equal parts of DNA, mineral oil and lawyer.  Put in a small squeeze bottle and apply with a paper towel. Use enough friction to almost burn your fingers.  Apply multiple coats to build up and fill the grain.  Hint, micro mesh the wood up thru 12000 for best results.
> 
> John Price
> www.pensnbowls.com



Does that work the same as a friction polish?


----------



## cwolfs69 (Nov 18, 2011)

boat anchors work nothing lije friction polish.

Sent from my Galaxi via forerunner


----------



## mredburn (Nov 18, 2011)

You might consider the "Dr's Woodshop" products for friction finishes. I have had decent results with it.

http://www.doctorswoodshop.com/


----------



## GColeman (Nov 18, 2011)

I will add another vote for General Finish's wood turners finish.  I received a bottle to try and then post my experience from a member on another forum.  I am not really impressed with it as a pen finish.  However, I love it for bottle stoppers and other items.

As another poster said it is water based and it will raise the grain.  A quick hit with 600 grit will knock off the fuzz and you are ready for the second coat.  Each coat is thin so it takes a few to build a finish.  The dry time is short so many coats go down quickly.  This finish is not a grain filler but will build with more coats.

This finish can be a friction finish.  I have applied it that way with good results.  I normally apply with a piece of panty hose.  You can apply with cotton cloth or a foam brush.  Paper towels are used to buff out.  I have used paper towels to apply.  However, it tends to shred and leave lint on the piece.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 19, 2011)

mredburn said:


> You might consider the "Dr's Woodshop" products for friction finishes. I have had decent results with it.
> 
> http://www.doctorswoodshop.com/



I also use these products and they work really well.  They give a good finish and it is durable.


----------



## bensoelberg (Nov 19, 2011)

I did a little research and found that there are basically 2 different recipes for a homemade finish.  Lacquer/mineral spirits/BLO and shellac/DNA/BLO.  I went with the shellac based one.  I turned a scrap of macassar ebony, and put a couple of coats on it.  I wiped on a coat, friction burned it in, and repeated 2 more times.  The finish came out a little blotchy.  I then remembered watching a Cap'n Eddie video where he used the same finish and recommended waiting a little bit of time (a minute or so) between coats.  So I did that.  The blotchiness is gone, and I am pretty impressed by the chatoyance in the wood.  I didn't get that with a CA finish on a macassar ebony pen I made from the same wood.  The finish is definitely not as glossy as CA, but still looks good.  Any further tips on really bringing out the shine?  More coats?  Buffing?  Coat of carnauba?


----------



## clapiana (Nov 19, 2011)

Cindy as good as mylands?


----------



## Wildman (Nov 20, 2011)

Certain brands of walnut oil at grocery store have been used by turners for years.
Supposed to harden like tung  oil.  I have never tried using walnut oil though.  Just do not think will provide any protection for wood.

If working for you stick with it.


----------

